# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  07.06.2004. RTL "Sanja": Tate na porodu

## Alamama

Upravo nam je javljeno da će emsija biti emitirana u ponedjeljak u 17:15

----------


## zrinka

super
jedva cekam  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Tko je gostovao u emisiji???
Aj daj malo vise detalja... ja se u to doba obicno bavim pripremom hrane pa nemrem gledat TV...

----------


## Alamama

SUNCE sa ovog foruma, Maja i Inquier, Alatata (centralni gost  :Smile: ) i ja

Bila je doktorica iz Petrove, novinarka VL, hrpa ljudi iz udruge obiteljski zivot koja je pricala o svojim iskustvima u americi

----------


## mamma Juanita

He, he, Roda privatizirala medije  :Laughing:   8) ...

----------


## Alamama

pa nije bas. Ispalo je malo obratno. Naime iako smo mislili  da cemo sluzbeno gostovati njima su trebale samo price sa poroda

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma nisam ni mislila da vas je pustila da pričate van teme :wink: , nego sam mislila- Roda- radi okupljene ekipe..a uopće ne sumnjam da je izabrala prave sugovornike 8)

----------


## sunce

Alamama, od srama neću gledat emisiju, mljela sam gluposti ko navijena, blam.  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  
I mislim da je mali mistake kaj Roda nije 'službeno' nastupala, s obzirom da je to ipak tema o kojoj treba informirati javnost i bar pokušat razbiti predrasude. 
Nadam se da će se makar sjetiti radit teme o stanju o rodilištima, vrtićima, pravima djece, mama i trudnica, pa će Rode osvještavati javnost.

----------


## Alamama

Sunce o cem pricas!!! Pa bila si skroz super, ili sam ja bila u nekoj drugoj emisiji  :Wink: 
Ja moram priznati da mislim da nije OK da su nam rekli da cemo gostovati sluzbeno a onda su napravili koncept emisije bez RODAe. Ali njihova je emisija i mogu raditi sto hoce

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja moram priznati da mislim da nije OK da su nam rekli da cemo gostovati sluzbeno a onda su napravili koncept emisije bez RODAe.


 Ja sam mislila da vi to neslužbeno... onda im baš i nije neka fora  :?

----------


## Ines

sa www.rtl.hr :

Hajde da rodimo zajedno!
Ponedjeljak, 07.06.2004.
Trebaju li muškarci pomoći, i pomažu li, svojim ženama prilikom rađanja?
Jesu li muškarci u porađaoni nježna pomoć i podrška svojim ženama ili samo smetaju? Je li jedino što žene u tim trenucima žele, stručna pomoć bez muške panike i straha od krvi.

Ginekologinja, Vesna Elveđi-Gašparović iz Petrove bolnice u Zagrebu smatra da je pomoć supruga itekako potrebna, ali samo ako je on položio tečaj za pomoć pri porodu. Svi nestručnjaci su smetnja!

Jane Cuidon je Amerikanka, majka šestero djece. Troje je rodila uz muževu pomoć u svojoj domovini, a troje kod nas, pa će usporediti svoja iskustva. 

Maja Tarle Matić i Perica Matić misle da je porod zajedničkog djeteta zajednička stvar.

Perica tvrdi da, dok se njegova Maja porađala, nije mogao ni zamisliti da bude bilo gdje drugdje osim uz nju. Svi se prisutni mladi očevi slažu da je porod njihove djece bilo najsnažnije iskustvo kroz koje su doživjeli.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Podižem! ovo je danas popodne  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> novinarka VL


Je li to ona ista koja je trazila price s poroda za clanak u VL?

----------


## zanamala

alamama   ...MRAK............ZAKON !!!!!!!

ma famozno.....crna majica..logo..divota za gledati...(iako priznam ocekivala sam brat bratu da pol gledalista bude obuceno u roda.hr  :D )

samo...cemu onoliko roditelja sa pricama iz amerike...?????

imala sam filing da gledam oprah shou????

kog vraga nije dovela doktore iz bolnica koje ne dopustaju prisustvo oceva !!!! pa njih pitala zasto???

i nitko ne spomenu dubrovnik (osim splita) ...pa nije hrvatski jug u splitu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

bili ste super, a i ja sam sretna sto sam vidjela nasu Sanju

Uostalom, glede rodilista, Slavoniju ionako nitko nikada ne spominje

----------


## spaceman

Ma bile ste super!! :D  :D  :D 

Emisija je bila odlična! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja sam jedva dočekala alamamu+ NJM i Maju+NJM :D ...
fakat, izgleda da se Sanja Doležal toliko zapalila za epiduralnu, zvala same Amere, pa mi se povremeno činilo da je emisija jednako o epiduralnoj kao i o tatama na porodu.
ali vi ste bili  odlični :D 
posebno mi je drago što se napokon na našoj televiziji čuje direktno iskustvo očeva 8) .
alamama, 5+ za kritiku plaćanja tečajeva , alatata5+ za ustavno pravo oca da bude na porodu.  :D 
maja i NJM 5+ da je tati u tom trenu jedino tamo mjesto :D 

eh, da vam je dala još malo više prostora da pričate...

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, bile ste odlične!!! šteta da niste dobile više prostora... možda u nekoj "ozbiljnijoj" emisiji..?
epiduralna - e Sanja je malo pretjerala... njoj je žao kaj je nije dobila, pa se zanijela.!
i slažem se da je veliki propust što nisu spomenute bolnice/situacije gdje tate ne smiju biti na porodu.
kad smo već kod tata, zašto se ne koristi termin "partner" nego uporno "muž"? nisu svi roditelji vjenčani.

----------


## lidac2004

Cure,a i tate, bili ste super  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## odra

Nastup je bio odličan, vrlo dirljiv, tako da su mi se par puta napunile oči suzama od ganuća...  8) 

A što se tiče priče o pravima, mislim da vam nije dala dovoljno prostora, ali i ovo malo ste jako dobro iskoristili! Gostiju je trebalo biti još, po mom mišljenju protivna strana. 

Bilo je predivno čuti sve te priče :D , ali mislim da je falilo konkretnih stvari - npr. meni je bilo jako dojmljivo kad je Alamama govorila da i istraživanje pokazuje pozitivan utjecaj prisutnosti očeva pri porodu. Falilo mi je još takvih stvari. Sanja je bila u svom filmu o epiduralnoj pa je malo zabrazdila. A i bilo je previše usporedbi s Amerikom, ne možemo se mi uspoređivati u opremljenosti bolnica (TV u rađaoni i šta ja znam...), a vrlo su malo uspoređivali prava rodilja i očeva ovdje i u svijetu...

Moje skromno mišljenje, iako još nemam to prekrasno iskustvo iza sebe...
uglavnom, palac gore za nastup i raznježene očeve! :wink:

----------


## Sanja

> SUNCE sa ovog foruma, Maja i Inquier, Alatata (centralni gost ) i ja
> 
> Bila je doktorica iz Petrove, novinarka VL, hrpa ljudi iz udruge obiteljski zivot koja je pricala o svojim iskustvima u americi


Bila sam i ja.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kad je repriza?

----------


## koka

Repriza noćas u 1.10 ili sutra u 12.40.Ja ću pogledati sutra danas nisam stigla.

----------


## sunce

Elly, nije to ista novinarka.

----------


## Matilda

Emisija je bila izvrsna. Odmah sam se prisjetila svog poroda i svog muža koji je isto rađao sa mnom.
Alamama, uvijek razumljiva, sažeta i zna u kratko vrijeme reći prave stvari.
Možda se malo previše tražila epiduralna, ali ja sam na kraju emisije zaključila: Što će mi epiduralna, dajte mi muža (partnera).
Meni je definitivno MM pomogao da rodim brzo i bezbolno.

----------


## Elly

> Elly, nije to ista novinarka.


Hvala! 

Ja nisam gledala u udarnom terminu, pa sad MM i ja cekamo 1:10h da gledamo zajedno (da i on to prokomentira iz svog kuta tate koji je bio prisutan na porodu  :D ).

----------


## dorena

super ste bili, svi! a najvise me zadivila mala manekenka-Nola  :Laughing:  .
kako je to dijete slatko... :wink: .
a koja je bila SUNCE? novinarka ili ona druga? sorry, malo sam se pogubila  :Embarassed:  .
sve-u-svemu....10+ za svih koji su bili!  :Laughing:  
(ala, majica ti je bila super, samo ne znam otkud mi je poznata?!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Elly

> pa sad MM i ja cekamo 1:10h da gledamo zajedno


  :Embarassed:   sad sam provjerila u rasporedu na www.rtl.hr - repriza "Sanje" je u 01:30h ili u utorak u 12:40h.

----------


## Mukica

ja odgledala iako sam se malo kasnije ukljucila
nemam kaj reci nego S U P E R 

za vedranu i maju se vec zna
a alatata i pero su bili odlicni

----------


## Elly

Potpisujem Mukicu. Sve je lijepo receno, svaka cast mamama i tatama  :D 
Ja sam se malo raspekmezila kad sam vidjela Nolu kako je dvaput papala  :D  :D 

Stvarno je Sanja u svaku recenicu gurala epiduralnu i americke porode (bolje bi bilo da je o epiduralnoj napravila posebnu emisiju, zar ne?).

Maja - ona recenica na kraju o tome da kaj bi trebao muz cekati porod u kaficu, to si bas dobro rekla! Meni je neopisivo drago da smo mi bili svi skupa, ali vjeruj mi - jako puno muzeva ode u kafic... ili doma mirno spava... a to je tuzno. Zar nije cilj toga da kad imas bebu postanes obitelj - i sad da u trenutku kad postajes obitelj, tata bude negdje drugdje... to je nekako tuzno... barem meni. 
Pusa Noli - slatkici  :D (i Erin stalno skida cipelice i svima ih pokazuje   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Maja

da dvaput  :Smile:  papala je masu puta, jadna je puno ozednila od onih reflektora, fakat smo se svi preznojavali. 
jel neko cuo kako je Jan urlao kad je Sanja pricala s onom mamom koja je zadnja dosla kao gost? On je u zadnjoj pauzi trebao ici van s bakom jer je bio prepospan i poceo cendrati (baka bila u mrtvom kutu, hehe  :Smile: ) ali nije mogla otvoriti vrata, na kraju ih je alamama spasila :D

----------


## zrinka

bile ste izvrsne, uvijek vam se divim kako znate s medijima, kako ste samouvjerene, kako znate tocno sto treba reci....
i meni su suze par puta posle....
hvala ti, ala, za spominjanje splita  :Smile: , uvijek nas se sjetis.....
doktorica je bila tipicna doktorica, prica o rodilistima kao da je amltene u svim dozvoljeno prisustvo oca i kao da je u svima epiduralna na tacni....

majo, ti izgledas sve mladja i mladja, super ti je duga kosa, nola je prelijepa a mislav je stalno govorio vidi mama, moj prijatelj jan, vidis da i on kopa nos   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .....

ali, ovaj put, posto je i o njima bila emisija, moram spomenuti oceve, ivan me je odusevio, bio je tako stalozen, miran a sve je rekao i svi koji su ga slusali a nisu bili s muzevima pri porodu, osjetili su se zbilja zakinuto....
peri je savka bila na mistu (kao i uvijek  :Smile:  ).....super mi je bilo sto govori jedan tata s prdivnim sibenskim naglaskom, da se vidi da nisu dalmatinci kruti i patrijahalni  :Smile: ......

ako se jednog dana dogodi da se u svim Hrvatskim rodilistima promijene uvjeti na bolje, da bliska(e) osoba bude uz rodilju na porodu, da porod bude dostojanstven, onda cete za to najvise vas dvije biti zasluzne....
koliko puta ste vec bile na TV, radiju, novinama s istom temom, a meni se sve cini da se stvari mijenjaju pomalo, da ide na bolje.....
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sunce

Dorena, ja novinarka. 
Samo mi se čini da se previše amerikaniziralo i da je priči definitivno falila druga strana (protivnici tata na porodu), tako da je izostala polemika. A epiduralna je bila sasvim nepotrebna digresija. 

I drago mi je da će napokon i splitski tate na porode!!!! :D

----------


## zrinka

sunce, i ti si bila super  :Smile:  i TM  :Smile:

----------


## dorena

hvala SUNCE, to sam i pretpostavila  :Laughing:  .

----------


## erika

Ja nisam skužila kad je počela emisija, već trči moja erika u kuhinju i viče

Mama, mama na televiziji ti je tvoja roda s rodicom šta još ne zna pričat!!!
(maja s bebicom!)

A ja nisam ni znala da moja erika ikoga osobno prepoznaje i da se zovu rode :D

----------


## Kira

Ja sam emisiju snimila jer je MM radio, pa da i on može pogledati kasnije.
*Bile ste super!* Oduševili su me muževi koji su tako zrelo pričali o porodu, stvarno bilo je super. I ja sam svako malo imala suze u očima (vjerojatno i zato jer me lupaju hormoni   :Laughing:  ).
Što se tiče propusta u emisiji slažem se s već rečenim, previše o epiduralnoj, Americi i sl. , a premalo o uvjetima u bolnicama izvan Zagreba.

----------


## ankika

i meni ste bile prekrasne
alamama me je odusevila opet sto u toliko malo vremena moze sazeto reci toliko vaznih stvari, a bilo mi je najbolje kako se doktorica sjevala ocima nakon te i drugih rodinih izjava   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

i to je ono zapravo sto me muci - kada vidim koliko smo si zapravo  "daleko".... 

malena Nola je postala prava zvijezda - kamerman nije skidao oko s nje  :D 

islo mi je malo na zivce kada je Sanja vec u samom pocetku krenula s negativistickim pristupom kako ona sama nije htjela da joj suprug bude s njom za vrijeme poroda jer misli mu tamo nije mjesto - sada mi je drago da nakon svih vasih izjava joj je sigurno jako zao sto je tako (ne)razmisljala 

i nazalost epiduralna joj je bila svaka druga rijec   :Sad:   - da nisam nikad rodila kao sto jesam - prirodno i lako  8) - mislila bih da porod bez toga poligon za mucenje 

- zato mi je mrak sto se ala izvrsno snasla s epiduralnom i pitala "jel' ti to dolazak supruga vise pomogao od epiduralne?"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Maja svaka cast ... a di bi mu bilo mjesto? - o tome bi stavrno trebali razmisliti svi 

svima cista petica   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Andromeda

Cure,sve ste bile super i najveće pohvale Alamami koja je u samo par rečenica rekla SVE probleme koji muče mnoge žene i to vrlo hrabro i samouvjereno.Svaka čast!!!!!!
Također kao i mnogima ovdje mi je donekle zasmetalo što se toliko priča o porodima u Americi umjesto da su pustili još malo Alamamu ili Maju  da im lijepo sve kaže kako se uz samo malo truda i dobre volje može i u nas puno toga promijeniti na bolje.

----------


## Mima

Sad sam gledala reprizu, stvarno ste bili super  :D 

Najviše su me oduševili Maja i njen muž - a sad sam skužila da ste manekeni iz Dijete moje malo časopisa   :Laughing:  

Samo mi je uvijek komično kako se rade takve emisije, meni se čini da bi zanimljivije i korisnije bilo više pričati o situaciji u hrvatskim rodilištima, pa ne znam čemu toliko gostiju iz Amerike.

A Sanja Doležal je stvarno bila smiješna sa epiduralnom - nikoga nije propustila pitati za epiduralnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

Evo i mene nakon odgledane reprize i moram rec da ste bile super, cure!

No, emisija je, cini mi se, mogla biti bolja, a smatram kako je glavni razlog tomu sto se Sanja nije dovoljno pripremila. Da je samo malo vise prosurfala kroz Rodine price s poroda znala bi na sto da usredotoci emisiju. Mozda je temu mogla podijeliti na dvije ili tri emisije, jer je fakat opsezna i u jednoj samo o uvjetima u hrvatskim rodilistima, u drugoj ih usporedjivat sa svijetom, a u trecoj nesto vise o Rodi kao udruzi. To je moje misljenje. Tu stvarno ima materijala kolko zeli.

Zao mi je sto se doktorima - gledateljima nije dalo do znanja, sto si ti, Sunce, na kraju rekla kako se zanemaruju emocije rodilje, a to je isto veliki nedostatak u nasim rodilistima. Nije da imam iskustva, al kolko cujem iz prica, mogu donijeti takav zakljucak. :wink: 

A ko zna, mozda Latin u novoj sezoni napravi jednu emisiju sa slicnom temom. Kod njega bi bilo vise polemike, koja bi mozda i urodila plodom  :wink: 

Jos jednom pozdrav svim Rodama u emisiji!

----------


## Vrijeska

A ja sam propustila i reprize  :Sad:

----------


## SNOOPY

Cure (i dečki), kratko i jasno:

Bili ste fenomenalni!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kruna

mi smo gledali, par puta suzile nam oči, MM komentirao kako su svi cool da bi se on rasplakao čim bi počeo pričati kako nam je bilo..ugl. komentar sličan kao i ostali: pretjerala vala Sanja s epiduralnom i također previše materijala natrpano u jednu emisiju..svi ste bili super, osobito mala Nola, šaljemo joj pusice :D

----------


## Elly

> No, emisija je, cini mi se, mogla biti bolja, a smatram kako je glavni razlog tomu sto se Sanja nije dovoljno pripremila.


Da, to je bio zakljucak MM-a. On je to prokomentirao ovako (gledao je jutros reprizu): da se Sanja D. (ne nasa Sanja   :Laughing:  ) uopce nije pripremila; da je bespotrebno isticala kako porod boli - ok, nije svima lagan i brz, a niti bezbolan, ali nema potrebe strasiti druge rodilje od poroda i povezivati to s epiduralnom kao s nekim magicnim cudom (u tome joj je malo pomogla Jane koja je rekla kako nije ni znala da trudovi dolaze, pa je to izgledalo super), umjesto da barem dio paznje posveti tome kako je i za mamu i za bebu potreban sto prirodniji porod, a prisustvo oceva je tamo itekako prirodno. Kad je Alamama ispricala o pripremi za prirodan porod, bez "pomagala" - gledala je u nju kao da je cudno uopce zahtijevati takvo nesto (to znaci da Sanji D., usprkos tome sto je dvaput rodila, njoj uopce nije bilo bitno kako ce roditi, pa da ona o tome bas i nije previse educirana).

I misli da hrvatskim gostima nije dala "mjesta" - da je vise mjesta dala amerikancima i njihovim uvjetima. Isticati da li radjaona ima televiziju - pa nase nemaju i onda ispada kao da si u nekom zatvoru; recimo, u Puli babice imaju radio i drze ga upaljenog i bas fino slusas muziku, to je isto ok. A ovako je ispalo da su nasa rodilista grozna, a njihova su super - i ajmo svi trk u Ameriku na njihove porode i obvezno traziti epiduralnu!!!   :Laughing:  Kaze on, znam da su uvjeti u Americi u odnosu na RH kao nebo i zemlja, 
ali u Puli je to sasvim ok (pustaju tate i za vrijeme onih 2h nakon poroda!). Trebalo je pohvaliti dobra rodilista, pokuditi losa, predloziti izmjene kako bi svima to bilo lakse, ljepse, iskustvo (SUNCE - svaka cast za primjedbu o tome kako dr. nemaju emocionalni pristup prema rodiljama!). I nije Rodama dala dovoljno vremena da ispricaju svoja iskustva i svoje prijedloge!!

Kaze da se njemu doktorica doimala hladno, jako profesionalno, i da, s obzirom da je mogla pricati samo o Petrovoj, i nije bila gost koji bi zadovoljio jednu tako siroku temu. 

E da - i rekao je da bi volio tatama-Rodama jednom prilikom platiti pice jer da su ga odusevili kako su oni to izrekli - da bi to bilo tocno ono kako se on u vezi toga osjeca!   :Laughing:  

Evo, to su bili komentari jednog tate koji je bio prisutan na porodu i gledao jucer "Sanju"  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Gledala sam danas reprizu i zaista ste cure napravile pravi posao! 
Posebno mi je bilo milo oko srca vidjeti Fioninu mamu (Sanja). 
Sjecam se da je imala dug i tezak porod, a sad znamo i da joj je tata znacio vise od epiduralne.   :wink:  
Nadam se da ce ovakvih emisija biti sve vise. Zaista sam uzivala i jedva cekam dan kad cu ja radjati da povedem mm-a sa sobom.  :D 
Hvala cure  :D

----------

Ja moram priznat da je mene to pitanje od Alamame za epiduralnu i tatu bilo malo čudno...Mislim, ispravite me ako griješim  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali to nema veze jedno s drugim... :?

----------


## ninochka

> Ja moram priznat da je mene to pitanje od Alamame za epiduralnu i tatu bilo malo čudno...Mislim, ispravite me ako griješim  , ali to nema veze jedno s drugim... :?


malo da...ko da te muž zagrli umjesto da popiješ tabletu kad te boli zub   :Smile:   btw. ja sam rodila bez epiduralne i s mužem, al stvarno ne vidim povezanost - Sanja mi je bila tak super...SUNCE dobro je i tebe vidjet napokon   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

potpisujem Elly  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Anči, ninochka, ma meni se čini da je ala malo zafrkavala kad je pitala jel otac bio dragocjeniji od epiduralne, baš zato kaj je cijela emisija krenula ka veličanju epiduralne kao nekog univerzalnog sredstva koje sve rješava na porodu.
A nitko, pa ni doktorica nije spomenuo moguće opasnosti ni nus pojave (osim one Amerikanke da ju je bolila glava).
Mislim da je zato Ala tu uletila s malom provokacijom, nek me ispravi ak griješim.

----------


## Maja

ala je na putu pa ce odgovoriti tek ko zna kad, ali mislim da si u pravu  :Smile: 

jel da dogovorimo onda jednu pivu za muzeke s poroda?  :D

----------


## Elly

> ala je na putu pa ce odgovoriti tek ko zna kad, ali mislim da si u pravu


MM i ja smo to takodjer shvatili... 




> jel da dogovorimo onda jednu pivu za muzeke s poroda?  :D


Ne bi bilo lose  :D

----------


## klia

Baš mi je žao, nisam gledala...  :Sad:  Hoće li biti još koji put repriza?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja čuvam snimljeno na VHSu  :wink: .

----------


## sunce

Ninochka, od srama sam peglala veš za vrijeme emisije kad sam skužila da kamera dodaje 300 kg i da imam tri podbratka.   :Embarassed:  
Majo, sinek se nije čuo na TV-u al ja ga čuh i gledah jer mi je čitavo vrijeme bio u vidokrugu, on i baka su se borili s plačem a meni je bio presladak. Baka ga drži a on pliva rukama i nogama po zraku!!!  :D  :D

----------


## dorena

daj, SUNCE, o cemu pricas  :Confused:   kakav sram i kakva debljina  :Confused:   :Idea:

----------


## sunce

Dorena,  zaradila sam dvadesetak kg u trudnoci, a sad sam se vidla na ekranu (ogledalo jaaako izbjegavam, stvarno  :Embarassed:  ) i pozlilo mi. A i pričala sam ko da me netko navio, što je još gore od kg-a.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Al hvala, baš si frend!

----------


## dorena

ti draga stvarno ne znas sto znaci biti debel!  :Smile:   uz to, friska si mama, a izgledas sasvim ok. a sto se tice tvog pricanja, mislim da si (kao i ostatak ekipe) bila super. kratko-jasno-sazeto. i sto je najbitnije, svaka je bila na mjestu  :Smile:  .

----------


## Alamama

Evo me napokon doma. Nisam uspjela odgledati emisiju, probat cu sutra snimku.
Hvala svima koji su zadovoljni , zao mi je da nisam uspjela reci sve bolnice u kojima otac ne moze na porod ali mislim da ste  vidjeli da za rodu i rodina razmisljanja o ovome uopce nije bila predvidena minutaza. Pokusala sam reci najvise sto sam mogla i vecinu nisam uspjela  :Sad:  zato sam ja dosta razocarana ali sto mogu.


sto se tice šale oko epiduralne i tate na porodu. to je bila šala upravo na ono što su cure rekle. emisija je bila tate na porodu a ogroman dio minutaže je išao na neke druge stvari, pa sam eto htjela vratiti na temu i mislim da je Sanjin odgovor rekao sve. Ja iskreno žalim da nije bilo diskusije i da nije bilo kontra stavova, to mi je možda čak i više žao od toga što nije bilo mjesta za rodu

----------


## dorena

ala, ne zamaraj se s time. emisija je od samog pocetka isla u krivom smijeru bas zato sto je sanja forsirala tu epiduralnu, ali sto ces. ona je vodi pa moze raditi sto hoce. ali ja ipak mislim da ste vi rekli koliko ste mogli, i vise, a sanjin propust je (bar u mojim ocima) sto nije uspjela napraviti kvalitetnu emisiju koliko bi ta emisija dobra mogla biti. frigaj ju!  :Laughing:

----------


## sanjamk

Moje misljenje, ak je  vec Sanja D.isla raditi takvu emisiju onda se trebala i dobro pripremiti.To je isto kao da pisem ispit iz matematike a ja pisem odgovore iz glazbenog,mislim stvarno,uopce nije dala prostora curama da iznesu sve argumente nego se zakvacila za epidu,Dobra mi je ona mama Jane i njen gameboj koja je time lijepo i jednostavno odgovorila na ono Sanjino prevrtanje ocima i boli,boli,boli.Bas sam bila ljuta,inace cesto pogledam njezin show,ali cesto forsira na neku drugu temu i to me izludjuje.Uglavnom mame i tate su mi bili super jer su ipak u tom kratkom vremenu uspjeli reci bar dio onog sto su zeljeli ,Maja mi izgleda jako mlada a Nola mi je najbolja sa svojim malim bosim nozicama.Bas je prekrasna :D  :D

----------


## zanamala

da ...upravo tako..tema  bude jedno..a bla bla se o sasvim necem drugom....
a cujte..pa sanja svako malo VAPI da ju bilo tko nazove i predlozi temu..pa evo...tema...friendly bolnice...(zasto u svim bolnicama ne mogu bebe biti sa mamama...zasto porodi nisu svugdje isti ...zasto su doktori antacibl,hladni....) mislim..lupam kak mi dolazi,ali...bar u Rodama ima tema...

----------


## Alamama

E da BTW za RODAe metuzaleme. Ta mama Jane je bila nasa gosca na prvoj prvcatoj tribini koju smo radili prije 3 godine kada jos nismo bili sluzbeno ni osnovani. Tribina se zvala 'Nemamo vremena za privremene mjere' a nju je poslala HuGPD

----------


## Nika

Za sve koji su propustili danas repriza emisije u 17:30 :D

----------


## Ines

napokon da i ja nesto uspijem gledati.

----------


## Lindsay

Žene bile ste odlične, ja sam bila na GO i nisam uspjela vidjeti na forumu da će biti emisija i jučer palim televizor na Sanjin šou i vidim crnu majicu sa webom rodinih stranica, totalni lom..... jako mi se zdopalo!

----------


## meli

Ja sam također jučer gledala, sve u svemu, MM odlučio da ako Bog da jednog dana imali bebaća, bit će uz mene na porodu, slatkiš moj :D  :D  :D !!!!

----------

